# Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?



## Stefan_375 (2. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ja, _ihr_ seid es !!! Weil wir hier letztens einen thread hatten, in dem es u.a. um langsame Software ging. Und jemand meinte, auf seinem Dual-Core-irgendwas mit viel RAM liefe nun so einiges viel schneller. Und ich mich dann doch gefragt habe, ob mein 1,3 GHz AMD noch zeitgemäß ist.

Nach etwas Recherche im Netz und dem Angebot, einen Dual-Core-Athlon PC dreitausendirgendwasplus mit 4 GB RAM, DVD-Brenner und Platte für unter 300 EUR inkl. Versand zu kaufen, musste ich ja wohl zuschlagen. Und was habe ich davon?

Einen Rechner, bei dem sich ohne Service Pack 2 von XP nichtmal der Treiber der Grafikkarte installieren läßt. Und einen download für XP SP2 von ca. 265 MB. Wobei wir hier kein DSL haben, sondern per Handy / GPRS in's Netz gehen - mit so 3-5 kb/s und halbstündigen Verbindungszusammenbrüchen... Folgerichtig sagt mir der download-Manager, er bräuchte noch irgendwas zwischen 80 und 50 Stunden, um das XP SP2 runterzuladen :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

Hi Stefan,

hasse das SP2 nich auf CD..... 


Das sollte doch wohl mittlerweile jeder auf CD haben............

Ach ganz vergessen,


und wenn dann SP2 drauf iss brauchste als nächstes irgendwann 

NetFramework 1+2


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo Stefan,

ich meinte ja nur, etwas mehr Ram wäre eventuell von Vorteil - solltest ja nicht gleich die ganze Kiste verschrotten... 

Bei was für nem "Händler" haste denn das Teil gekauft, das da son altes XP drauf ist ?


----------



## Frank (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo Stefan,

öhm entschuldigung, ich hab von Rechnern ebenfalls so gut wie keine Ahnung.

Aber ohne auch nur einen einzige Kleinigkeit über den Rechner zu wissen - für 300 € inkl. Versand ... ich hätte sofort weitergesucht.  

Das kann nichts sein ... meine Meinung. Wenn ich falsch liege, berichtigt mich.


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Lieber Frank,

das ist relativ - und kommt immer drauf an, was Du mit dem Gerät machen willst. Das Du für das Geld nicht supermoderne High-Tech-Ware erwarten kannst ist klar. Aber mal ehrlich - wer braucht die wirklich??? 

Es kommt drauf an, welche Komponenten für den Preis angeboten werden. Grundausstattung oder alle Mätzchen und Extras. Im zweiten Fall wäre da natürlich ein großer Haken an der Sache.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hi,


also meines Wissens gibt es in letzter Zeit aba immer mehr Treiber die ohne XP-SP2 bei aktueller Hardware nicht installiert werden können......


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hi,

dass ist richtig. Ich sprach auch in erster Linie von der Hardware. 

XP ohne SP2 geht gar nicht.  Das ist einfach eine Frechheit - beinflusst aber wohl kaum den Preis merklich. 

Da hat wohl eher einer Inventur gemacht und jetzt die alten Hunde ausgegraben. Würde ich reklamieren. Die sollten zumindest die CD mit dem 2. Service-Pack und den aktuellen Patches (das sind wohl mittlerweile so bummelig 90 Stück) rüberreichen.

PS: Stefan - ich weiß ja nicht, wie dringend Internet bei Dir ist. Ich weiß, da wo Du wohnst, ist DSL wahrscheinlich noch nicht angekommen, aber das gibt es inzwischen auch recht komfortabel und erschwinglich per SAT.


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Also ich muss Christine in ihrem ersten Beitrag oben Recht geben - das sehe ich auch so. 

Was das XP SP2 angeht - früher konnte man sich bei Kleinundweich ne CD mit den aktuellen SPs günstig bestellen ... 

Besser: auf Anregung von Annett: Wenn du es noch brauchst - wir können ja mal schaun, das wirs für dich auf ne CD gebrannt bekommen, das du es offline updaten kannst?! 
Denke da gibts keine rechtlichen Bedenken, da du das Betriebssystem ja mit gekauft hast ... 

PS. Dann weis ich jetzt auch, warum es von dir so wenig Bilder hier gibt


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo Zusammen,

oiii, diese Wechsel von Betriebssystemen tun richtig weh...

Und Minisoft D ) hat sich sicher den einen oder anderen Bärendienst mit dem neuen Betriebssystem erwiesen. Wobei das durchaus im Trend liegt. Mac-User sind inzwischen auch schon relativ leidensfähig geworden.

@Stefan_375
Aber mit dem Mobile-Phone in's Netz? Warum nur??? Kein DSL? Wohnst Du in den Gebieten, wo DSL nicht möglich ist??? Gibt es für Dich keine andere Möglichkeit???

Ohje, da würde ich nicht mehr nur eine Krise kriegen. Alles am Computer schreit heute mindestens nach DSL. Standard halt.


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hi,

Stefan ist definitiv nicht der einzigste hier, der mit weniger als 1000er DSL unterwegs ist.
Daher schauen wir auch immer noch darauf, dass große Mengen an Daten in den einzelnen Beiträgen unterbleiben.... 
Die Leute habens so schon schwer genug - kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten ohne DSL erinnern.  

Bei Ebay heute - undenkbar!


----------



## Elfriede (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo Annett,

auch ich werde ab nächster Woche wieder zu den Leuten gehören, die es schwer haben, denn auf Paros gibt es auch noch kein DSL. Ich brauche immer 2-3 Wochen um mich wieder an die Langsamkeit und die Vermeidung ähnlich umfangreicher Downloads wie SP 2 zu gewöhnen. Stefans Frust kann ich sehr gut verstehen, denn bei mir kann schon das Hochladen einiger Fotos zur abendfüllenden Tätigkeit ausarten, bedingt durch Stromausfälle, die auf Paros keine Ausnahmen darstellen sondern eher der Regel entsprechen.

Danke für die Rücksichtnahme hier im Forum auf uns, die wir noch gestrig langsam unterwegs sind.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## midnite (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hi @ all,

kann mich auch gut an die 56K Analog zeiten erinnern (seite aufrufen, schlafen gehen und wenn man aufsteht hat man mit glück seine seite vollständig).

DSL ist auch ohne ISDN möglich (wenn die technik vom anbieter vorhanden ist) aber auch wenn nicht gibt es so viele leute die das SP2 irgendwo auf den rechner gespeichert. 
Dies auf ein "stick" gespeichert und schon hat man es  

auch wenn es nur mit USB 1.1 läuft ohne SP2, ist es wesentlich schneller als GPS oder dergleichen


----------



## Frank (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

@ Blumenelse und Joachim,

iss ja gut, iss ja gut.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht gerade repräsäntativ dafür.
Bei mir kommts schon, da ich hin und wieder auch gerne mal die neuen Games zocke, auf eine gute Performance des Systems an ... die ist für 300 € definitiv nicht zu bekommen.
In dem Punkt habt ihr also Recht.

Aber bitte fangt jetzt nicht mit den Übertragungsraten beim Down- oder Upload aus dem www. Da braucht kein Rechner ein "Superhirn".  
Das liegt einzig und allein an der Region bzw. dem Anbieter.  

Ich will ja auch niemanden "angreifen". Ist nur wie oben erwähnt, meine persönliche Meinung ...


----------



## Joachim (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Moin!

@Frank
Das kommt auf deine Willensstärke an!    Ich hab mehrere Jahre Abstinenz geübt was Computerspiele angeht und erfreue mich nun an für mich ja "neuen" Spielen (alle mind. 5 Jahre alt) für 5-15 Euro und dafür - das ist der Knaller schlechthin  - reicht so ein 300 Euro Rechner (bei gut gewählten Komponenten!) hervorragend aus! 
Wie gesagt, ich kenn auch die Andere Seite der Macht - ich hab jahrelang immer das neueste, schnellste haben müssen (zu 386DX40 - Pentium Zeiten). Aber was ich da an Geld ausgegeben habe ... dafür könnt ich mich heut noch in den A... beißen, wenn ich denn noch so gelenkig wäre.  

EDIT: Wo ist eigentlich Stefan abgeblieben?


----------



## Stefan_375 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo,



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan_375
> Aber mit dem Mobile-Phone in's Netz? Warum nur??? Kein DSL? Wohnst Du in den Gebieten, wo DSL nicht möglich ist??? Gibt es für Dich keine andere Möglichkeit???


Genau so ist es :-(

10 Jahre lang waren wir glücklich in Potsdam - DSL schnell und absolut zuverlässig ab dem ersten Tag. Jetzt sind wir Luftlinie 15 km weg davon auf dem 300-Einwohner-Dorf. Nix DSL. Und nach Auskunft der Telekom auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht zu erwarten.

Tja... Dann schaut man sich nach Alternativen um. Erst hatten wir ISDN. Problem: hohe Grundgebühr, und v.a. kein Anbieter, der eine ISDN-Flatrate fürs Internet hat. Also "call-by-call", und täglich auf der Suche nach dem günstigsten Anbieter - weil sich die Tarife für solche call-by-call-Zugänge ja täglich ändern. Und das machen die Anbieter mit den übelsten Tricks :-( Bsp.: Heute hat man noch Einwahlnummer x, Benutzername y und Passwort z, um den echt günstigen Tarif zu kriegen. Morgen aber ist dieser Tarif 10x teurer. Den günstigen von gestern gibt es zwar schon unter Einwahlnummer x und Benutzername y... aber seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr mit Passwort z, sondern mit Passwort w :-( Natürlich funktioniert der account mit Password z immer noch - kostet dann halt nur x EUR pro Minute...

Das bedeutete praktisch: täglich nach dem Login erstmal beim Provider gucken (ganz unten kleingedruckt und erst nach x links zu lesen), wie die Tarife denn heute sind. Und wenn sie heute 5 mal so hoch sind wie gestern, endlos recherchieren, um einen anderen zu finden, der heute der billigste ist. Und am nächsten morgen das Ganze von vorn. Jedenfalls hatten wir das hier öfter mal vergessen (worauf die Anbieter natülich spekulieren, denn nur damit können sie Geld verdienen) und irgendwann ausser der ISDN-Grundgebühr und den Telefonkosten über Monate hinweg online-Kosten von > 200 EUR monatlich :-(

Da kam uns dann das Paket-Angebot von Eplus/Base ganz recht. 25 EUR für die Telefon-Flatrate ins Festnetz und zu Eplus, nochmal 25 EUR drauf für die UMTS/GPRS-Flatrate im Netz. Leider ging letzteres nicht ohne ersteres. Trotzdem: für 50 EUR im Monat alles "erschlagen". Praktisches Problem: Telefonieren klappt immer super ohne Störungen. Aber im Netz... statt der bezahlten 384 kBit/s UMTS können wir froh sein, wenn wir ein Zehntel dieser Datenrate bekommen. Sofern es überhaupt einen connect gibt, der nicht halbstündig zusammenbricht. Den "support" kann man vergessen. Mails werden entweder gar nicht beantwortet - oder nach einer Woche mit einem Standard-Textbaustein: man arbeite gerade an einer Verbesserung der Infrastruktur, und von daher könnten Störungen schonmal vorkommen. Den Telefon-"support" benutzt man nur einmal und nie wieder. Weil man da 15 Min. lang für 1 EUR/min. in der Warteschleife hängt - um sich dann vom call-center-agent die gleiche dumme Ausrede anzuhören, die man schon per mail gelesen hat :-(

Aber es gibt nunmal keine Alternative :-( Ja, die Lösung per Satellit kennen wir auch. Aber ich bin auch c't-Leser, und habe die Artikel und Leserbriefe da gelesen. Das Problem auch bei diesen Sat-Anbietern ist schlichtweg, dass keine bestimmte Datenrate / Download-Volumen zugesichert wird. Und wenn man einmal zuviel Datentransfer hat, schiebt einen der Provider im nächsten Monat auf das Abstellgleis. Zu deutsch: wenn ich im April über so einen Sat-Anbieter das XP-Servicepack 2 mit 265 MB runterlade, bekomme ich im Mai nur noch ein x-tel der Bandbreite des Vormonats. Und natürlich sagen die Anbieter nicht, welche Datenrate "normal" ist und welche "geknebelt". Und unter welchen Voraussetzungen man die "normale" oder die "geknebelte" bekommt. Sprich: wenn die Vertagsgestaltung so nebulös (und trotzdem legal) ist, bekomme ich 2-5 kB/s über Eplus/Base UMTS/GPRS billiger als über Satellit. Und es gibt schlichtweg keine Flatrate-Alternative hier. Traurig, aber wahr...

Zu meinem neuen Rechner: natürlich habe ich den ohne OS gekauft. Vista will ich nicht (liegt hier unbenutzt rum, vom Notebook meiner Frau), und XP ist eh' vorhanden und bezahlt. Und das Gerät taugt tatsächlich was. Nach 5 Tagen hatte ich das XP SP2 glücklich runtergeladen. Und habe nun einen PC, an dem ich zugleich per DVB-T Fernsehen gucken, die TV-Sendungen auf Platte aufzeichnen und nebenher eine DVD brennen kann... ohne, dass die Systemauslastung mehr als 10 % beträgt. Das finde ich für < 300 EUR schon OK.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn! Warum schickt ihr mich in die Hölle?*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich Stefan abgeblieben?


Der musste doch das SP2 von XP runterladen 

Nein, im Ernst. Obwohl ich hier in den Foren per default eingestellt habe, per mail über alle threads informiert zu werden, in denen ich was getippt habe... klappte das in diesem Fall nicht - und ich bin erst heute bei der manuellen Durchsicht dieses Forums darauf gestoßen, dass es auf mein posting Antworten gab. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

